# [RUMOR] Hello World on PS Vita already via PSP emulation.



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

Form those that don't know, Hello World is a way to get unsigned code to work on a system, in other words, *if true*, it confirms that homebrew will come rather quickly.

http://www.ps3hax.ne...ps-vita-rumour/



> PS3HaX member zecoxao posted a link on IRC, containing information on a supposed “Hello World” on the PS Vita by a hacker by the name of teck4 , now the site is Japanese, so translation leaves a garbled mess, but what does seem clear, is that this rumoured hello world, utilizes the PSP Emulator, here is a translated quote(any Japanese readers can give a better translation, please do) :



And the hackers twitter, if anyone can read Japanese:
https://twitter.com/#!/teck4


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

*READ*

"Hello World for *PSP *Firmware 6.31".

Thank you very much, goodbye.


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> it confirms that homebrew will come rather quickly.


No it doesn't


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2011)

If that is real, I didn't know what to say about it. Just...wow...




Foxi4 said:


> *READ*
> 
> "Hello World for *PSP *Firmware 6.31".
> 
> Thank you very much, goodbye.


utilizes the PSP Emulator


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

That was fast. =S
If that's really true, Sony failed at making it very secure. xP


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> *READ*
> 
> "Hello World for *PSP *Firmware 6.31".
> 
> Thank you very much, good bye.


This Hello World code is used via the PSP emulator on the Vita.

I would guess hackers would have no access to what they need through it.

Edit: It needs to be stated more clearly in the OP it's not actually running through Vita firmware, it's still all PSP.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> *READ*
> 
> "Hello World for *PSP *Firmware 6.31".
> 
> Thank you very much, good bye.




Mhmm, as the quote says, via PSP Emulator.
Still, if the Vita does not limit the hardware when emulating PSP link the 3DS does with DS emulation, it'll basically be able to run all PSP homebrew at significantly higher speeds. Hello N64 emulation.

EDIT: I also reported the thread for a name change to include "Via PSP Emulation", but no mod has changed it yet. I reported it right after I made the thread, realizing the title was kinda misleading.

EDIT 2: Someone just changed it, thanks whoever you were.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 17, 2011)

How the hell did he modify files on the Vita?
The Vita won't be recognised as a mass storage device any more


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:


> How the hell did he modify files on the Vita?
> The Vita won't be recognised as a mass storage device any more



Sony released some PC utility which lets you transfer saves, games, files, pics, videos, all that stuff to the PS Vita via PC USB.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:


> How the hell did he modify files on the Vita?
> The Vita won't be recognised as a mass storage device any more



If MediaGo has access to it then it is recognized as a device, it just doesn't have a dedicated driver. Routines for file exchange are likely embedded in the software then. Anything that you can interact with when it's connected to a PC can be tampered with and Sony's dreaming if they think that such drivers will not surface.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > it confirms that homebrew will come rather quickly.
> ...



Yes, it does. It means that unsigned code is running. Unsigned code = homebrew. "Quickly" as in however quick the homebrew devs can make the homebrew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...



Unsigned code is running on the 3DS aswell via DS-Mode, I don't see a whole lot of 3DS homebrew though.

This is PSP emulation with a stretched screen as of now, and unless he shows us something that could change our mind regarding that then he's simply showing us a piece of code in an emulator.


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


We still don't know how the Vita works or if anything Vita-y is running while the PSP emulator is running (look at the PS3, you're signed off PSN and basically locked out of the XMB when playing a PS1 game and then you have the Wii with Gamecube but I don't know much about that), so it's misleading to say that homebrew will come quick in the OP if it's true.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Provided he has access to hardware, it is particularily easy to prove that he indeed runs unsigned code in VITA mode.

Two dots, two analog sticks. Move'em. The PSP has only one analog stick, thus it couldn't be just emulation. Fair play, it needs a library for analog input, but nothing in this world comes easily and quickly now, does it?


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Provided he has access to hardware, it is particularily easy to prove that he indeed runs unsigned code in VITA mode.
> 
> Two dots, two analog sticks. Move'em. The PSP has only one analog stick, thus it couldn't be just emulation. Fair play, it needs a library for analog input, but nothing in this world comes easily and quickly now, does it?



Again, we don't know if the PS Vita even limits the hardware in PSP Emulation or not, heck, we don't even know if "VIta mode" and "PSP mode" are even different or if there's just "Vita Mode" only. If it does not limit the hardware while emulating PSP, then anyone that makes PSP homebrew can make PS Vita homebrew, as it'd be able to access all the hardware.

Again though, we just don't know yet if it does.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's why I used the key word "provided".

This is the exact same situation we had with the 3DS and its Hello World, I believe it surfaced even before the 3DS was in circulation.

And no, you can't just "create homebrew" as if it was on the PSP - the VITA has a different CPU, different memory banks, different adresses for different hardware - first it all has to be documented and "found".

Before anything is developed, all those issues have to be adressed and wrapped up into a library.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> That's why I used the key word "provided".
> 
> This is the exact same situation we had with the 3DS and its Hello World, I believe it surfaced even before the 3DS was in circulation.



That was confirmed fake if it's the one I think you're refering to. It showed the Hello World stretched to full screen on-top with clear photosghop evidence, which is not legitimatly possible by ANY method yet. As you said, the only Hello World we can run on the 3DS is the DS one, in DS mode, which is 100% irelevant to this thread, as we don't know yet if there even IS different modes on the Vita. Please stop talking about 3DS homebrew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

It pains me to say that both situations are highly similar, thus related and very much on-topic.

Like I said, this smells to me like PSP mode/PSP emulation from a mile and I'd love to be wrong, but given the time frame between this and VITA's release I doubt that I am wrong.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hahahaha! I know zecoxao! That son of a bitch actually doing something useful.


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> which is 100% irelevant to this thread


It's completely relevant.
All it is, is a guessing game right now.
What's next, shall we talk about Vita flashcarts?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > which is 100% irelevant to this thread
> ...



Given the medium Sony chose it's not unlikely that such devices will surface. It's inheritently easier to design a flashcart then, for example, to manufacture blank, rewrittable UMD's and a UMD writter - proprietary formats are generally harder to copy, hence lack of these on the PSP.

When a standard FLASH chip in a fancy plastic case comes to play though...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll give them credit; they are nothing if not diligent.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh boy...I hope Vita's Hacking and Homebrew section won't get bombarded with 'OMG IT'S HACKED GUYS LOLOLOL SONY SUCKS LOLOLOL" threads.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 18, 2011)

PSP scene legend Wololo, (whose quirky name appears on the hack if you look carefully), has updated his blog with a rather lengthy but informative post about the exploit:

http://wololo.net/wa...already-hacked/


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2011)

Does this mean that I would be able to get a Vita and use its PSP mode to play hacked PSP games/emulators/homebrew?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2011)

well the vita pretty much is an updated  psp that's why it was so easy to emu it


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Does this mean that I would be able to get a Vita and use its PSP mode to play hacked PSP games/emulators/homebrew?


Games? No.
Hello World was only user mode IIRC and only some emulators worked for it once they updated.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 18, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell did he modify files on the Vita?
> ...


The hacked save data is only the exploit which loads the hello world program which is a totally different file somewhere else, isn't it?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2011)

If this is true then this is incredibly fast exploit but I am thinking that the road to playing ps vita rips is still long like the 3DS which can play DS games through flashcarts but not 3DS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2011)

so its like the 3ds. it runs homebrew in ds-mode (which is psp-mode here) but not the main 3ds mode (which is vita-mode). Still good for those who want to play psp vita and psp games together once they buy the system


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2011)

As wololo says, this is almost completely useless.

My 2 cents is that the PSP mode is completely sandboxed. I guess Sony isn't even remotely that stupid to permit accessing the RAM contents from PSP mode, and even if that's possible, they won't have stored the Vita keys in plain sight after the PSP/PS3 Key fiasco.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 18, 2011)

raulpica said:


> they won't have stored the Vita keys in plain sight after the PSP/PS3 Key fiasco.



More reason to tell geo shot to fuck off? YUP.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2011)

raulpica said:


> As wololo says, this is almost completely useless.
> 
> My 2 cents is that the PSP mode is completely sandboxed. I guess Sony isn't even remotely that stupid to permit accessing the RAM contents from PSP mode, and even if that's possible, they won't have stored the Vita keys in plain sight after the PSP/PS3 Key fiasco.


Or maybe, it's bait too. The second hackers try to do something, maybe Sony will have implemented some kind of "lock" system, bricking the Vita in case of unsigned development.
(Total, Uneducated Speculation)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2011)

tigris said:


> Or maybe, it's bait too. The second hackers try to do something, maybe Sony will have implemented some kind of "lock" system, bricking the Vita in case of unsigned development.
> (Total, Uneducated Speculation)








This is illegal, you know.

Bricking stuff just because you tinker with it would just cause lots of lawsuits. Especially if you haven't signed a ToS beforehand. And I'm pretty sure that only PSN access requires you to do that.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2011)

Could be useful for Vita owners if they can get user mode PSP homebrew to run through this.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it's improper to call them "Vita mode" and "PSP mode". PSP software is run in an emulator, since the PSP had a MIPS processor, and Vita has an ARM processor. 
This isn't even a sandbox, it's just (official) emulation, so this "hello world" is useless.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2011)

Aurora Wright said:


> I think it's improper to call them "Vita mode" and "PSP mode". PSP software is run in an emulator, since the PSP had a MIPS processor, and Vita has an ARM processor.
> This isn't even a sandbox, it's just (official) emulation, so this "hello world" is useless.


Really wish people would stop saying it's useless just because it won't lead to native Vita homebrew. It could still be formed into a usable method of running PSP homebrew, of which there is a fairly vast amount, much of it high quality. It doesn't matter that it can already be run on a PSP, some Vita owners won't have had a PSP, and so this would be their first chance to experience it. Also, for those that did have a PSP, they might have sold it when they got a Vita, or may not want to carry both around.

PSP homebrew on Vita is most likely not a useful step towards Vita homebrew. But that's OK, because it is a good in itself, not just as a means to another good.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 19, 2011)

Unsigned code is running in PSP mode.Its just like the WII and GC Homebrew running you can't acess anything outside of the emulator so its useless.
This really doesn't mean anything in the scheme of things.It just means you can run PSP homebrew on your Vita which is still a nice thing.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2011)

>You may be able to run PSP homebrew
>useless

I didn't understand, it really seem like they are conducting themselves.

Unless PSP homebrew is useless...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

It isn't useless, but in terms of hacking a Vita, it isn't so useful.

Anyways, I wonder how this dev/hacker was able to transfer his exploit into the Vita, if that proprietary program thing is supposed to (I assume) block any unofficial software to be transfered into the mc. Also applies for homebrew: how are we supposed to transfer them, if, assuming this is true, the program blocks those files to be sent to the mc? I am confused...


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 19, 2011)

It isn't useless if you want to use PSP Homebrew on your Vita. But I'm sure SONY will patch it fast


----------



## YayMii (Dec 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> >You may be able to run PSP homebrew
> >useless
> 
> I didn't understand, it really seem like they are conducting themselves.
> ...


It's useless in the context of Vita-native homebrew.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorta related: Vita teardown

http://translate.goo...ta-pch-110.html

better:
http://techon.nikkei...0111217/202733/







This is beautiful. 
http://wololo.net/talk/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=9670


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2011)

I find these instances of electronic striptease pleasant to the eye, thank you very much for the links.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 19, 2011)

In other news, a VITA firmware update is released to remove PSP Emulation.

On a more serious note though, could be quite interesting to see where this leads. Not that I intend to buy a VITA.

@Snailface Those PCB's a very clean. Looks like it should be relatively easy to repair. However, the build quality of the back panel doesn't look like anything to be marvelled at.


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 19, 2011)

For those who're saying it's fake, read: http://wololo.net/wagic/2011/12/18/day-1-hello-world-the-ps-vita-already-hacked/


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2011)

insidexdeath said:


> For those who're saying it's fake, read: http://wololo.net/wa...already-hacked/



Already posted on page 2, Bro.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2011)

raulpica said:


>



I really just wanted to quote this picture for the CDiness of it, but the board frowns on image only posts, so i guess ill make a point too. 
All that picture tells us is that either
1.some one is really running a tiny script in PSP mode on a Vita
or2. someone is good at photoshop/loaded a picture on the Vita. (Lol)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2011)

Speedies said:


> Good-bye 3rd party dev support.
> 
> This will be PSP all over again. Where I live the PSP release list has been barren for the past two years.



Odd because March of this year I'm rather sure was rather strong. It of course hasn't been as good since but welcome to new console launches.

Also I've been following a few of your posts and you're rather obviously trolling. Welcome to GBAtemp!


----------



## Snailface (Dec 23, 2011)

--Not a rumor anymore--

Wololo has confirmed the hack and has decided to save the exploit until the Vita's release in Western territories.
His blog provides further details:

http://wololo.net/wa...-way/#more-3750

[yt]kVQNl2olKQo[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2011)

I wonder if this will help the vita sell?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 24, 2011)

What I've gathered from this:

We should basically be able to do all of our normal PSP pirate shit, but on a Vita. Kind of like how we can do all of our normal DS pirate shit, but on a 3DS. No matter how you look at it though, the important parts aren't hacked and won't be hacked for a long while.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 24, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> What I've gathered from this:
> 
> *We should basically be able to do all of our normal PSP pirate shit*, but on a Vita. Kind of like how we can do all of our normal DS pirate shit, but on a 3DS. No matter how you look at it though, the important parts aren't hacked and won't be hacked for a long while.


Sorry, this is just Half Byte Loader (HBL), which only runs user mode homebrew -- not PSP ISOs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm somehow substantially less excited than the abysmal rate of excitement I already held myself at. Oh well. If we get HBL, it's only a matter of time until the rest of PSP mode is made a hacker or two's bitch and we get some sort of commercial ISO loader. Surely won't be as fancy as full CFW.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 24, 2011)

HBL will almost certainly NOT lead to ISO loading. HBL is user mode ONLY. Considering the emulator will be heavily sandboxed, it is quite unlikely there will be a way to access kernel mode. If there even IS a kernel mode. Considering all games are loaded in user mode on the PSP, there is no need for a kernel mode as I understand it. The emulator may only be user mode. It may well be the case that Vita mode must be hacked to load any other PSP games, because if the emulator is only in user mode, there'd be no way to load ISOs once the emulator is already loaded.

Of course, this is all blatant speculation. Except the first two sentences.


----------

